# Did TechPowerup give my email to other companies?(GPU Z contest)



## bokujutsu (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw that powercolor was having a giveaway in the latest GPU Z, so having been using GPU Z for a long time now and trusting it I entered, and now I am getting spam emails saying its time to buy gifts, and also telling me about how great cialis and viagra are.

I am quite selective about where my email goes and the only other place since then has been facepunch forums. I clicked one of the emails hoping for a way to get off the mailing list and there wasn't one.

I'm not saying for certain that it was techpowerup but It is one of two places I gave my email to just before they started happening, and if it is I'd like to know how to stop it.

Also, GPU-Z is a great product and keep up the good work. 

(If this thread is in the wrong place, could it please be moved or if it should be emailed instead, could I receive an email from an administrator containing the email I should send it to and also the body of this message?)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2010)

We didn't give our your email.

If you have clicked the "sign me up for the PowerColor newsletter" in the CURRENT contest then PowerColor will get your e-mail address _after_ this content is over - around end of January.


----------



## qubit (Dec 14, 2010)

There's any number of ways that your email address can get on a spammers list, including these "facepunch" forums - what are they? Care to give us a link? Just, because you can't think of any other way it happened, doesn't mean it didn't. How do you know your PC isn't harbouring malware, for example? That will steal your email address and a whole lot more, wouldn't it?

TPU is a well established and highly respectable website & organization and I think it's a bit much to register on here and with your very first post to suggest that TPU would give away your address to spammers of viagra and other fraudulent emails from criminals.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2010)

qubit said:


> I think it's a bit much to register on here and with your very first post to suggest that TPU would give away your address to spammers



i think it's a completely fine reason to bring up this question


----------



## qubit (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, you da boss. If it don't bother you, it won't bother me.


----------



## bokujutsu (Dec 14, 2010)

I suppose it could be malware, but I always keep windows defender/firewall and avast's shields and firewall up. I also tend to visit trusted sites, hell for all I know they could have pulled my email from random  at least the spam folder is catching them all.

Thanks for the help W1zzard.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 14, 2010)

bokujutsu said:


> great cialis and viagra are




I was going to make a thread about this, as it happened just after I unsubscribed from newsletters from a company.
I've got exactly the same spam!
http://img.techpowerup.org/101214/aaa.jpg

EDIT: bokujutsu, have you unsubscribed from any newsletters, etc. from any companies recently?


----------



## toyo (Dec 14, 2010)

The Cialis/Viagra spam is VERY common on the net. I don't understand how did you think exactly at TPU since there are far more common ways for your email address to get to spammers than from a reputed forum.
One of them is that you sign up to a web service which seems to be really trustworthy, and they "share" your address with all their partners=very common practice.
Another way, there are sites that sell their subscribers addresses after their owners decide they are not worthy keeping up and shut them down, making a nice profit. 
I live in Romania and this stuff happened to me 3 times, and I managed to find who sold my address one time. It was a tourism site I have had designed way back and the lady-owner went broke or something and sold all her contacts/customers email addresses to another tourism site that immediately proceeded to email me their offers. When I got back to the sender asking where did he got my address, after a few polite conversations over mail he told me the truth.
So you see, there are multiple ways of getting spam...


----------



## ajax (Jan 13, 2011)

get peer block.


----------

